# Raideliikenne > Junat >  VR:n uudet aikataulut

## KMT

Matkahausta löytyy oikoradan jälkeisiä aikatauluja jo.

Mielenkiintoisia junia esim Oulu-Turku päiväpikajuna.

----------


## ultrix

Jep, puhumattakaan Pieksämäki-Turku IC 812:sta, jolle on erittäin suurena yllätyksenä merkitty Urjala pysähdykseksi (Tpe 10:11, Ur 10:54). Herää kysymys, onko tämä vain virhe (junakohtaus Urjalassa), vai onko tarkoituksena muka tosiaan rakentaa Urjalan laituri-infra uudelleen yhtä Turkuun menevää kaukojunaa varten?

----------


## ultrix

Tsekkasin Lempäälä-Tampere-taajamajunayhteyden, ja näyttää siltä, että Helsinki-Tampere-taajamajunat alkavat käyttää yksinomaan Sm4-kalustoa. Taajamajaunayhteyden Tpe-Hki matka-aika nopeutuu siis nykyisestä 2:26 -> 2:05. Aamulla pääsee Tampereelle sekä kahdeksaksi että yhdeksäksi junalla. Hyvähyvä, selkeä parannus pääradan taajamille. Pienenä miinuksena taajamajunain vakiosaapumisajaksi tulee :25 (nykyään :34), jolloin siis Lempäälän aika on :14. Tampereen lähtöaika R-junille on :34.

Porin radan taajamajunat saapuvat aamulla klo 06.50 ja 08.50, nykyään IC 06.55 ja H 460 08.45. Ei kommentoitavaa muuten, kuin että nokialaisille ja satakuntalaisille tulee hienoinen kiire, mikäli kohde on vähänkään kauempana asemasta ja perillä pitäisi olla ennen tasaa.

Haapamäen kiskoteekkiliikenne säilyy ennakkoaikataulujen mukaan ennallaan (ei edes Haapamäen aamuyhteyden menetystä!), ilmeisesti vielä odotellaan päätöstä LVM:n lisärahoituksesta, Mäntän ja radanvarsitaajamain kohtalosta.

Päivitänpä tämän paikkuinfon piakkoin omille sivuilleni  :Smile:

----------


## ultrix

Vielä Pirkanmaasta: kiskobussien aikataulujakin on jonkin verran sormeiltu, mutta muutaman minuutin verran sinne tänne Jyväskylän junien takia. Porin radan IC-junapari poistuu ja sen tilalle tulee Pori-Tampere H 460, joka siis pysähtyy myös Karkussa. Uudistus on lähinnä kosmeettinen ja palvelu Porin radalla heikkenee kokonaisuudessaan jonkin verran.

----------


## ultrix

> Päivitänpä tämän paikkuinfon piakkoin omille sivuilleni


Nyt on netissä: http://www.ukko.fi/~ultrix/raide/vali2006.html
Nykyiset aikataulut vertailukohtana: http://www.ukko.fi/~ultrix/raide/aikat06.html

----------


## Compact

VR Osakeyhtiön uudet aikataulut 3.9.2006 alkaen ovat esimerkiksi tässä

----------


## kemkim

Mitenkähän hyvin Mäntsälän lähijunat houkuttelevat matkustajia? Hyvinkäältä on useimmiten aika vähän matkustajia Helsingin suuntaan R- ja H-junissa vaikka vuoroväli on puoli tuntia ja matka n. 40 min, matkustajia tulee enemmän vasta Järvenpäästä. Pitää myös ottaa huomioon, että Hyvinkään ja Järvenpään matkustajamäärillä on ollut vuosikymmeniä aikaa kehittyä.

Onkohan näissä Lahden Z-junissa sama juttu? Matka-aikahan on niillä Hyvinkäätä vastaava, vuorotarjonta kyllä heikompi. Epäilen, että mäntsäläläiset eivät juniin tältä pohjalta liiemmin tule, keravalaisia ja lahtelaisia parantunut junatarjonta voi kyllä houkutella. Mäntsälän junat ja bussit pitäisi ehdottomasti saada saman lipun alle, jolloin bussit voisivat paikata lähijunatarjonnan puutetta.

----------


## M62

Aika huono yllätys on yhteys vain yhteen suntaan, esim IC821 Turku - Kuopio tai S84 Iisalmi - Tampere - Helsinki.

----------


## viima

Nuo Helsinki-Kuopio-Oulu -yöjunaa korvaavat yhteydet Kajaanin suunnalla näyttävät kyllä omituisilta. Olisiko tosiaan tullut niin kovin kalliiksi liikennöidä yöllä siinä välissä se 6-7 tuntia, kun kuitenkin molemmissa päissä edelleen jatketaan liikennöimistä. 

Ja jatketaan varsin kummasti. Syksyllä Kouvolasta lähtee pikajuna P707 klo 15:48 ja saapuu Kuopioon klo 18:43. Klo 20:53 lähtee Kajaanista yöjunan yhteysjuna Ouluun. Aikataulullisesti nuo junat osuisivat täydellisesti ajettavaksi yhtenä junavuorona Kouvolasta Ouluun, mutta silti Kuopion ja Kajaanin välillä on aikataulussa tyhjä kohta. Toisessa suunnassa sama kummallisuus toistuu, Oulusta klo 7:32 lähtevä juna jää Kajaaniin eikä tarjoa yhteyttä vaikka Oulun ja Kuopion välille. Äskeisten lisäksi poistuvaa yöjunaa tarvitaan paikkaamaan aamun taajamajuna Kajaanista Ouluun ja illalla toisin päin, joten yöjunan lakkautuksesta saatu säästö käy melko kyseenalaiseksi. Vai lienevätkö nämä junat sitten aikanaan seuraavat säästökohteet vähäisten matkustajamääriensä vuoksi?

Savonradalle tulee mukavasti lisävuoroja, vaikka aikataulut näyttävät melkoiselta kompromissisovittelulta: Vuoroja menee vaihtelevasti välillä kolmen, välillä alle tunnin välein, esim. Mikkelistä etelään klo 9:21, 10:06 ja seuraavan kerran 13:06. Suorien Helsinki-Kuopio-Oulu -pikajunien muuttaminen Kouvolassa vaihdollisiksi näyttää hieman väkinäiseltä ratkaisulta, johon syynä on vain haluttomuus sovitella vanhoja pikajunia uudelle oikoradalle.

Helsinki-Lahti -väli näyttää jatkossa taittuvan tasan tunnissa niin Z-junalla kuin IC-junallakin (IC2 ehtii 54 minuutissa). Onkohan IC-junien nopeus laskemassa 140 km/h -tasolle kun matka-aika on sama kuin Z-junilla, jotka pysähtyvät kolmella asemalla joista IC-junat ajavat ohi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Helsinki-Lahti -väli näyttää jatkossa taittuvan tasan tunnissa niin Z-junalla kuin IC-junallakin (IC2 ehtii 54 minuutissa). Onkohan IC-junien nopeus laskemassa 140 km/h -tasolle kun matka-aika on sama kuin Z-junilla, jotka pysähtyvät kolmella asemalla joista IC-junat ajavat ohi.


Omien havaintojeni ja tulkintojeni mukaan perinteiselle pitkän matkan IC:lle on jätetty Hki-Tikkurila välille muutama minuutti enemmän matka-aikaa kuin Z-junille, eli oikoradalla IC tuskin köröttelee 140 km/h. 

t. Rainer

----------


## M62

> Nuo Helsinki-Kuopio-Oulu -yöjunaa korvaavat yhteydet Kajaanin suunnalla näyttävät kyllä omituisilta. Olisiko tosiaan tullut niin kovin kalliiksi liikennöidä yöllä siinä välissä se 6-7 tuntia, kun kuitenkin molemmissa päissä edelleen jatketaan liikennöimistä.


Veikkaisin että aamujunat euvät tule olemaan suosittuja ja noin parin vuoden päästä yöjuna syntyy uudelleen. 




> Suorien Helsinki-Kuopio-Oulu -pikajunien muuttaminen Kouvolassa vaihdollisiksi näyttää hieman väkinäiseltä ratkaisulta, johon syynä on vain haluttomuus sovitella vanhoja pikajunia uudelle oikoradalle.


Ehkä olen liian optimistinen mutta kai sähköistyksen jälkeen IC71 ja 78:n pääteasema siirretään Iisalmesta Ouluun tai jopa Rovaniemelle.

----------


## kemkim

> Ehk&#228; olen liian optimistinen mutta kai s&#228;hk&#246;istyksen j&#228;lkeen IC71 ja 78:n p&#228;&#228;teasema siirret&#228;&#228;n Iisalmesta Ouluun tai jopa Rovaniemelle.


Minun tietojeni mukaan s&#228;hk&#246;istyksen j&#228;lkeen InterCityjen (71, 9/77, 74, 78) p&#228;&#228;teasemaksi tulee Kajaani. Kajaanin ja Oulun v&#228;lill&#228; tullaan liikenn&#246;im&#228;&#228;n jatkopikajunia InterCityille ja Pendolinoille sek&#228; pitki&#228; junia, jotka ajavat Oulun ja Kouvolan v&#228;li&#228;.

Joku sanoi t&#228;ss&#228; ketjussa, ett&#228; pikajunaan vaihto Kouvolassa olisi jotenkin v&#228;kin&#228;ist&#228;. Minusta t&#228;m&#228; on sen sijaan j&#228;rkev&#228;&#228;. Pikajunavaunujen huippunopeus on InterCityj&#228; alhaisempi ja Lahden oikoradalla se ei sopisi tasatahtiajatteluun. Kun pikurivaunut romutetaan, jouduttaisiin uusimaan aikataulut, koska InterCityill&#228; voitaisiin ajaa kovempaa. 

Savon radalla sen sijaan radan kunto on sen verran huono, ett&#228; sill&#228; ei voida ajaa juurikaan pikajunavauhtia nopeammin. Pendolinolla on v&#228;h&#228;n nopeampi ajoaika, mutta se taitaa johtua l&#228;hinn&#228; asemien j&#228;tt&#228;misest&#228; v&#228;liin.

Sen sijaan ihmettelen sit&#228;, ett&#228; P710, eli my&#246;h&#228;isillan juna Kuopiosta Kouvolaan ei sis&#228;ll&#228; vaihtoyhteytt&#228; Helsingin suuntaan. Itsell&#228;ni olisi k&#228;ytt&#246;&#228; Mikkelist&#228; n. 21 l&#228;htev&#228;lle yhteydelle, t&#228;h&#228;n asti on pit&#228;nyt k&#228;ytt&#228;&#228; bussia. Luulisi, ett&#228; esimerkiksi Sm4-yksik&#246;ll&#228; saisi edullisesti t&#228;llaisen my&#246;h&#228;isillan yhteyden Kouvolasta Helsinkiin.

----------


## TEP70

> Aika huono yllätys on yhteys vain yhteen suntaan, esim IC821 Turku - Kuopio tai S84 Iisalmi - Tampere - Helsinki.


Mitäs tuo nyt sitten haittaa? Minusta noissa uusissa aikatauluissa on varsin ennakkoluulottomia kalustokiertoja, esimerkiksi

IC 83 Helsinki-Tampere-Pieksämäki -> IC 822 Pieksämäki-Turun satama -> IC 827 Turun satama-Pieksämäki -> IC 812 Pieksämäki-Turku -> IC 821 Turku-Kuopio -> IC 72 Kuopio-Kouvola-Helsinki.  :Smile: 

S 81 Helsinki-Tampere-Pieksämäki-Kuopio -> S 76 Kuopio-Kouvola-Helsinki.

Kouvolassa jakaantuva IC 9/77 on myös mielenkiintoinen idea.  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Veikkaisin että aamujunat euvät tule olemaan suosittuja ja noin parin vuoden päästä yöjuna syntyy uudelleen.


Ei varmasti tapahdu, jos VR Oy saa tahtonsa lävitse. Yöjunaliikenteenhän oli jo tarkoitus loppua kokonaan, mutta julkisen hälyn seurauksena Talgolta tilattiin 20 uuden polven makuuvaunua.

Itse olen sitä mieltä, ettei Suomen koko ole kutistunut, joten mikään seikka ei tue sitä, että tässä maassa ei tarvittaisi yöjunia. Puoliksi yöllä kulkeva päivävaunuja ei korvaa yöjunaa, vaikka päivävaunujunan nimi olisi Pendolino.

Jos vaihtoehdot ovat yöjuna tai päivävaunujuna, joka lähtee aamuyöstä kuten klo 02 ollakseen samaan aikaan perillä kuin yöjuna, arvelen valinnan osuvan lentokoneeseen.

Antero

----------


## KMT

Mikäköhän kiire noilla yöjunilla on etteivät juurikaan pysähtele...

Vasta 22.27 lähtevällä junalla on pysähdyspaikkoja runsaammin.

Sitten näköjään aamun Pendo on muuttunut IC:ksi (IC41) 
Pysähdykset ennen Tamperetta kuten IC, Tampereen jälkeen pysähdellään kuten Pendo. Parkanon asemaa käyttävänä melkein jo innostuin kun juna muuttui IC:ksi ja luulin että se pysähtyy mutta... Jääkööt Parkano ilman aamuyhteyttä Ouluun vieläkin.

----------


## kemkim

> Parkanon asemaa k&#228;ytt&#228;v&#228;n&#228; melkein jo innostuin kun juna muuttui IC:ksi ja luulin ett&#228; se pys&#228;htyy mutta... J&#228;&#228;k&#246;&#246;t Parkano ilman aamuyhteytt&#228; Ouluun viel&#228;kin.


Luultavasti t&#228;ll&#228; on jonkinn&#228;k&#246;inen liiketaloudellinen peruste. Eih&#228;n VR j&#228;tt&#228;isi tilaisuutta k&#228;ytt&#228;m&#228;tt&#228;, jos olisi mahdollisuus saada lis&#228;&#228; maksavia matkustajia Parkanosta. Aseman k&#228;ytt&#228;j&#228;m&#228;&#228;r&#228;t ovat kyll&#228; yll&#228;tt&#228;v&#228;n korkealla, vaikka se sijaitsee keskell&#228; mets&#228;&#228;. Alun perinh&#228;n asemaa ei pit&#228;nyt Parkanoon tulla, oikorata olisi linjattu kaupungin keskustan vierelt&#228; jos n&#228;in olisi ollut tarkoitus. Kansalaisaktiivisuus kuitenkin voitti ja siell&#228;h&#228;n se v&#228;liaikaiseksi tarkoitettu asemaparakki seisoo viel&#228;kin. Toimisikohan t&#228;n&#228; p&#228;iv&#228;n&#228;?

Olisiko mist&#228;&#228;n n&#228;ht&#228;viss&#228; jonkinn&#228;k&#246;isi&#228; arvioita eri asemien matkustajam&#228;&#228;rist&#228;, esimerkiksi juuri Parkanon, suhteessa muihin asemiin?

----------


## JT

Näköjään nykyinen P61/68 Helsinki-Kemijärvi-Helsinki muutetaan "kokonaan" Intercityksi (nythän puolet on tavallaan IC-vaunuja  :Smile:  ). Juna todellakin jää Rovaniemelle, josta yhteys Kemijärvelle hoituu uudella taajamajunavuorolla. Helsingistä Rovaniemelle matka-aika nopeutuu n. puolella tunnilla mutta takaisin on onnistuttu saamaan vain 5 min nopeutus, vaikka rahkeita tähän ehkä silti olisi, koska Tampereelta Helsinkiin matka-ajaksi on kaavailtu n. 2h40min. Toisaalta nykyään etelään päin matkataan melkein tunnin nopeammin kuin pohjoiseen siis P61/68 vuoroparilla.

----------


## KMT

> Luultavasti tällä on jonkinnäköinen liiketaloudellinen peruste. Eihän VR jättäisi tilaisuutta käyttämättä, jos olisi mahdollisuus saada lisää maksavia matkustajia Parkanosta.


Ilmeisesti. Ennen vain on ollut että IC:t pysähtyy aina, ja Pendot menee ohi, mutta nyt ne menee ihan miten sattuu. 

Parkanon huono/hyvä puoli on se että sinne ei ole järkevää pistää laittaa mitään korvaavaa taajamajunaa kun Seinäjoen ja Tampereen välillä ei muita asemia ole. (No Jalasjärvi vielä vähän) aikaa, joten jopa Pendolinokin joutuu pysähtymään (S42/S53)

----------


## KMT

Tajuaakos joku miksi Seinäjoki-Kokkola taajamajunia on 1 kun taas toisinpäin niitä on 2?

----------


## kemkim

> Tajuaakos joku miksi Seinäjoki-Kokkola taajamajunia on 1 kun taas toisinpäin niitä on 2?


Toinen menee M-L ja toinen S.

----------


## jansku

Mitä järkeä oli laittaa pendoliinot 163 ja 172 välille helsinki-tampere ja toisinpäin tätä junaparia olisi voinut käyttää pidempiin matkoihin

----------


## Kani

> Eih&#228;n VR j&#228;tt&#228;isi tilaisuutta k&#228;ytt&#228;m&#228;tt&#228;, jos olisi mahdollisuus saada lis&#228;&#228; maksavia matkustajia Parkanosta. Aseman k&#228;ytt&#228;j&#228;m&#228;&#228;r&#228;t ovat kyll&#228; yll&#228;tt&#228;v&#228;n korkealla, vaikka se sijaitsee keskell&#228; mets&#228;&#228;.


Parkanon y&#246;junapys&#228;hdysten katoaminen on ik&#228;v&#228;&#228;, mutta ei mik&#228;&#228;n yll&#228;tys. Aina kun siell&#228; on tullut oltua y&#246;ll&#228; junassa tai muuten, asemalla ei ole ollut juuri muuta el&#228;m&#228;&#228; kuin nimikilven valon v&#228;l&#228;htely ja kaiuttimien satunnainen rutina. Liikemiehet VR:ll&#228; ovat varmaankin laskeneet, ett&#228; paljon parempaa bisnest&#228; on pys&#228;ytt&#228;&#228; y&#246;junia Kuivasj&#228;rven ja Poikkeusharjun maisemiin v&#228;istelem&#228;&#228;n tuottavampia kiitotavarajunia.

----------


## M62

> Mit&#228;s tuo nyt sitten haittaa? Minusta noissa uusissa aikatauluissa on varsin ennakkoluulottomia kalustokiertoja, esimerkiksi
> 
> IC 83 Helsinki-Tampere-Pieks&#228;m&#228;ki -> IC 822 Pieks&#228;m&#228;ki-Turun satama -> IC 827 Turun satama-Pieks&#228;m&#228;ki -> IC 812 Pieks&#228;m&#228;ki-Turku -> IC 821 Turku-Kuopio -> IC 72 Kuopio-Kouvola-Helsinki.



Olisi hyv&#228;&#228; siin&#228;ns&#228; ett&#228; suora yhteys molempiin suuntiin. IC72:n tarve on kyseenalaista kun klo 5:55 l&#228;htee Pendolino ja 8:00 IC74.  Sen sijaan juna olisi voinut kulkea turun satamaan.






> Kouvolassa jakaantuva IC 9/77 on my&#246;s mielenkiintoinen idea.


Niin...pendolinojen tapainen

----------


## M62

Matkustajamäärien mukaan IC:ksi pitäisi muuttaa pikajunapari 73 ja 80 säilyttäen vaihdoton yhteys Helsingistä Kouvolan ja Kuopion kautta Ouluun.

----------


## KMT

Sen verran on tehty ennakkoaikatauluun muutosta, että juna 265(Edm-juna) pysähtyykin Parkanossa.

----------


## TEP70

Kukas keksisi syyn sille, miksi Iisalmesta tuleva Pendolino 84 kaartaa Pieksämäeltä Jyväskylän ja Tampereen kautta Helsinkiin, mutta Kuopiosta hiukan ennen lähtevä Pendolino 70 menee suoraan Kouvolan kautta Helsinkiin? Miksi juuri näin päin?  :Smile:

----------


## Dr16

Nyt syksyllä kun uudet aikataulut tulevat voimaan ja Itä-Suomen yöjunaliikenne ajetaan alas, muuttuu aikataulut Iisalmi - Ylivieska välillä ratkaisevasti ja vaihtoyhteydet huononevat oleellisesti.

Kovin väärin tuskin ennustan jos sanon, että muutaman vuoden päästä VR ja liikenne- ja viestintäministeriö päättävät lopettaa välin kiskobussilla ajettavat junavuorot, kun niissä on liian vähän matkustajia. Eli aikatauluthan on laadittu siten, että Ylivieskan päässä on vaihtoyhteyksiä, mutta huonommin Iisalmessa. Jos junilla ei ole jatkoyhteyksiä matkustajat vähenevät ja voidaan todeta tukirahojen vähentyessä, että liikenne lopetetaan. Tämähän on sitä suomalaista liikennepolitiikkaa, jota se on ollut usemman vuoden. 
Syytä olisi välin aikatauluja muuttaa siten, että vaihtoyhteyksiä löytyy ja tarjontaa olisi enemmän.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Jääkööt Parkano ilman aamuyhteyttä Ouluun vieläkin.


Niin, onha se nykyinen P69:sin Parkano-pysähdys jo 2.18, eli ei mkn aamupysähdys...




> Mitä järkeä oli laittaa pendoliinot 163 ja 172 välille helsinki-tampere ja toisinpäin tätä junaparia olisi voinut käyttää pidempiin matkoihin


Niimpä, ei siinä olekkaan mtn järkeä..  :Very Happy:

----------


## moxu

Nyt on sitten liikenne oikoradalla alkanut. Mutkat pannaan suoriksi, matkustamista hankaloitetaan lis&#228;vaihdoilla ja palvelutason paraneminen -jota tosin ei miss&#228;&#228;n huomaa- korottaa lippujen hinnat taivaisiin... 

VR:n selitykset ovat aina olleet sille p&#228;&#228;lle sattuessaan uskomattomia, mutta t&#228;m&#228; Kouvolan vaihtojen perustelu menee kyll&#228; sarjaan "yritt&#228;isitte nyt edes keksi&#228; jotain": Matka kuulemma nopeutuu, kun matkustajat vaihtavat junasta toiseen -aiemmin vallalla ollut veturin koplaaminen toiseen p&#228;&#228;h&#228;n kun kest&#228;isi 15-20 minuuttia... 
Selitys on j&#228;rjellisess&#228; kest&#228;vyydess&#228;&#228;n samaa luokka ravintolavaunujen (jollaista ei kaksikerroskonseptiin ole viitsitty/ehditty/muistettu kehitt&#228;&#228 :Wink:  poistamisen kanssa. Ik&#228;&#228;nkuin Kouvolan ratapihalla ei voisi olla toinen veturi valmiina iskeytym&#228;&#228;n junan toiseen p&#228;&#228;h&#228;n vaihdon nopeuttamiseksi (kuten muistaakseni olikin, ainakin silloin, kun itse viimeksi Savonradalla reissasin)..?
Tietysti ongelman voisi ratkaista my&#246;s t&#228;&#228;ll&#228;kin p&#228;hk&#228;ilyss&#228; olleella ohjausvaunulla...

----------


## lamarjam

VR:n uudessa juna-ajassa on hyötyjä yhtä paljon kuin haittoja. Tilanne on siis +-0. Itä-Suomessa junat nopeutuvat parhaimmillaan tunnin verran, siitä hyvästä yöjunat sinne lakkautetaan. Nyt pääsee myös Haarajoelle ja Mäntsälään junalla, siitä hyvästä ei Taavettiin, Iihin ja Kuivaniemelle, joiden asemia ei olla edes yritetty kehittää, jne.

----------


## ultrix

> Itä-Suomessa junat nopeutuvat parhaimmillaan tunnin verran, siitä hyvästä yöjunat sinne lakkautetaan. Nyt pääsee myös Haarajoelle ja Mäntsälään junalla, siitä hyvästä ei Taavettiin, Iihin ja Kuivaniemelle, joiden asemia ei olla edes yritetty kehittää, jne.


Onneksi lakkautus ei välttämättä tarkoita sitä, että se olisi välttämättä lopullinen lakkautus. Voisi hyvinkin olla, että jo ensi vuosikymmenellä meillä on jälleen kattava yö- ja taajamajunaliikenne. Tämähän edellyttää toki joko täydellistä suunnanmuutosta VR:ssä tai kilpailun avaamista muille operaattoreille.

----------

